# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 02/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*MUINE BAY RESORT, PHAN THIẾT - “AWAKEN AT THE BAY”*

Giá: 2.200.000VNĐ/phòng/01 đêm

* Bao gồm:

Phòng cho 1 đêm tại phòng Family (2 người lớn, 2 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi – không phụ thu).01 bữa tối set menu cho bố mẹ và bé miễn phí (tối đa 2 bé dưới 12 tuổi).Trà, café, bánh ngọt tại vườn tiểu cảnh từ 15-17h mỗi ngày.Quà bất ngờ cho bé (đặt sẵn tại phòng).Miễn phí 01 tour tham quan đồi cát ngắm bình minh (theo lịch trình shuttle bus).Miễn phí xe bus đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến resort (theo lịch của resort).Tiệc trà, cà phê, bánh ngọt miễn phí từ 15h đến 17h tại vườn tiểu cảnh.Miễn phí wifi, hồ bơi.Miễn phí sân tennis từ 7h – 17h mỗi ngày.Giảm 30% nâng cấp phòng (ngoài những giai đoạn miễn phí).Giảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi.Giảm 20% dịch vụ massage.Giảm 10% cho dịch vụ ăn uống.Giảm 10% Mini Bar trong phòng.

Điều kiện:
Thời gian áp dụng: 14/02/2014 đến hết ngày 30/06/2014.Không áp dụng cùng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*EDENSEE LAKE RESORT & SPA, ĐÀ LẠT - “XUÂN CAO NGUYÊN 2014”*

Giá: 5.300.000 VND/ 02 khách. 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Mimosa Superior và ăn sáng.Đón tiễn sân bayNước giải khát chào đón khách tại Tiền Sảnh.Trái cây tươi trong phòng.01 buổi ăn tối sang trọng tại nhà hàng Riesling.01 suất massage toàn thân tại La Roseraie Spa.Sử dụng các dịch vụ giải trí: Hồ bơi, Gym, sân Tennis, Cinema, Billiard,…Xe đưa đón ra trung tâm thành phố (03 chuyến/ngày).Thuế và phí phục vụ.Giá ưu đãi cho đêm tiếp theo là: 1.990.000 VND/ 02 khách (bao gồm thêm 01 bữa ăn tối).

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 25/04/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KỲ NGHỈ TRĂNG MẬT TẠI EDEN PHÚ QUỐC RESORT*

Giá: 7.770.000 VND/ 02 người 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Sea View Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay.01 bữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến được thiết kế đặc biệt, và 01 chai rượu vang.02 phiếu massage 60 phút.Nâng cấp lên hạng phòng Bungalow (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 03/05/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*IMPERIAL HOTEL, HUẾ - OMANTIC HOLIDAY ESCAPE (2 days, 1 night)*

Giá: 5,250,000 VNĐ

* Bao gồm:

2 ngày 1 đêm ở phòng Deluxe City View 
Bữa ăn tối hoàng hôn lãng mạn ở tầng 16 Starlight Lounge, bao gồm 1 chai rượu vang

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Vang Vieng - thiên đường khám phá* 

Khác với thủ đô Vientiane cổ kính và cố đô Luang Prabang đậm nét văn hóa đất nước Triệu Voi, Vang Vieng nằm trong một địa thế đẹp với đủ cả núi, sông, cánh đồng và những ngôi làng nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn. Khi bước vào khung cảnh của Vang Vieng, nhiều người ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp mà thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho thị xã nhỏ bé này. Những cánh đồng lúa trải rộng, xanh mướt tầm mắt, vài chiếc thuyền mong manh lướt sóng trên dòng sông xanh biếc, những bụi tre tần ngần soi bóng, vài chiếc cầu tre lắt lẻo nối từ bờ bên này sang phía bên kia con sông, lũ trẻ nô đùa trong sóng nước đang sóng sánh bởi ánh nắng mặt trời rực rỡ, những dãy núi thâm sẫm màu xa xa... Cảnh thanh bình của một vùng quê yên ả. 

Được biết đến và phát triển từ thập niên 1980, Vang Vieng đã sớm trở thành điểm đến tấp nập do lượng khách du lịch ba lô từ khắp nơi đổ về. Con sông đôi khi hiền hòa, đôi khi dữ dội đủ cho các trò chơi vùng sông nước từ đua thuyền, chơi kayak, vượt thác, bơi lội, nhảy cầu hay nhảy bungee... Các hoạt động leo núi, thám hiểm rừng già, trekking những đường mòn trong rừng, cắm trại hướng đạo sinh... những trò chơi hấp dẫn khách du lịch khắp nơi.


*LAOS HAVEN HOTEL & SPA*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 047 Ban Viengkeo, Vang Vieng Laos 

Vị trí: Cách Vang Vieng Bus Station khoảng 800m, đi bộ đến các khu trung tâm mua sắm khoảng 5 phút




*PHONGSAVANH RESORT*

Giá phòng: từ $20/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 13 North Rd Phonepheng village Laos, 01000 Vang Vieng 

Vị trí: Mất 5 phút đi bộ đến trung tâm và chợ đêm, 5 phút lái xe đến sông Na Song

----------

